# What is it with trannies and coding?



## Y2K Baby (Feb 23, 2018)

It's a bit of a weird stereotype but it's definitely a pattern. I have my own theories but I don't want to embarrass myself with long-winded self-indulgence. I'll just leave that for the usual suspects *Cough* @GethN7 *cough* and save my long-winded self-indulgent energy for more videogame talk.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 23, 2018)

Coding like how?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 23, 2018)

Testaclese Maximus said:


> Coding like how?


Programming. They all seem really into it. Mainly with vidya but there are ton that just fiddle with it as a hobby.


----------



## Save Goober (Feb 23, 2018)

I said this in another thread about why women AREN'T as into coding.
Autists like programming and not so much social interaction. Men are something like 4x more likely to be autistic than women. Also, trannyism is associated with autism. The link is autism. It's pretty simple.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 23, 2018)

melty said:


> I said this in another thread about why women AREN'T as into coding.
> Autists like programming and not so much social interaction. Men are something like 4x more likely to be autistic than women. Also, trannyism is associated with autism. The link is autism. It's pretty simple.


To be fair, coding requires a lot of abstract thought in order to problem solve and the only good coders are ones who are really good at abstract problem solving. Which is to say, autistic trannies suck at programming.


----------



## SeaPancake (Feb 23, 2018)

Huh, you're right. I know two trans people who are into coding.


----------



## Autopsy (Feb 23, 2018)

Programming is an intellectual status symbol, appeals to many men inherently, appeals to women trying to appear to be male that don't want to be "manly", and has few clear distinctions between good and bad, mostly only functional and not functional. That last bit isn't even vaguely true, but when you consider how absolutely garbage nu-Silicon Valley is, it's easy enough to pretend it is.


Spoiler: offtopic






SeaPancake said:


> I know two trans people


I don't understand how this is even possible. I've gone my entire life thus far without meeting even one, ignoring the internet.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Feb 23, 2018)

programmers are more likely to feel like failed men because they're dorky guys who never fit in with other guys, are bad at sports and can't get chicks. thus, troonery. 

it'd be interesting to study equally nerdy gay vs straight programmers for a certain amount of time and see who's more likely to troon out. i could be totally off base here, but i suspect very few of the gay ones would, because they already have an explanation for why they feel like a failed man, plus it's easier to get laid when you're gay.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 23, 2018)

Crunchy Leaf said:


> programmers are more likely to feel like failed men because they're dorky guys who never fit in with other guys, are bad at sports and can't get chicks. thus, troonery.


But why is it almost always programming over literally every other STEM field (psyche doesn't count)


----------



## Troony Fruity (Feb 23, 2018)

I think the better question is why are they always obsessed with Dark souls?


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Feb 23, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> But why is it almost always programming over literally every other STEM field (psyche doesn't count)


it's something a lot of lonely teenage boys do as a hobby in high school.

plus my impression is that programming, of all STEM fields, has the fewest requirements for social skills, decent hygiene, and generally not being depressed since you can work from home, there's not a lot of begging for grant money, and you don't have to do lots of lab research collaboration


----------



## CIA Nigger (Feb 23, 2018)

For starters women aren't exactly interested in tech. When they're not getting worthless degrees they are getting other kinds of degrees, degrees that have nothing to do with STEM. Being around the tech community online has helped make my troondar more accurate, as many troons tend to have interests biological women don't tend to have. If you see some obnoxious "geek chic" snowflake into tech with she/her pronouns and a ton of "Ree trump" rts, chances are their selfies will scream tranny if their voice doesn't already give it away.

Trooning out gives you all the benefits tech companies give women in tech (along with the other benefits you receive from being a troon in the west coast) without being a woman, especially since there are so few actual women with the same interests. Furthermore, a lot of programmers tend to be a lot like eggs, before they troon out. They lack social skills, hygiene, and likely already had a few screws loose. 

When programmers troon out you get cases like Francis Rowe Leah Rowe , the Libreboot (FOSS boot firmware) dev who nearly rammed the project into the ground after another troon got fired from the FSF and went on a shitfit about how how much he hated the FSF and Richard Stallman for it. Or Tom Walker Sarah Walker, developer of PCem (a old PC emulator) who has a reputation of being a massive cunt, from power tripping on the forums to demanding people not share development builds (of a GPL project no less). 

There's also the whole technology fetishism troons have, especially the programmer and larping cyberpunk troons who compare gender transitioning and HRT to "hacking biology" and body modifications, just like how furries will compare transitioning to transformation fetish art. Except instead of turning into Lain you turn into well:


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 23, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Programming. They all seem really into it. Mainly with vidya but there are ton that just fiddle with it as a hobby.


But that’s awesome tho


----------



## Positron (Feb 24, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> But why is it almost always programming over literally every other STEM field (psyche doesn't count)


Science and Tech require lab work, which is exacting and require specialized equipment.  Coding requires just a computer.  Higher math is beyond their mental capacities.

The beauty about coding is that, unlike art and writing, you can produce literally nothing for years without losing your cred.   This is perfect for parasites, which these troons are.

Let's have a rollcall of the Rats who ever claimed to be a coder:
- Niraj Chaubal of Translifelines.  I concede that this one is a legit coder, although @Null had looked into some code he wrote and tore it apart.
- Wesley "Laurelai" James Earl Bailey.  This one seems to style himself more as a "n33t h@ck3r" than a coder.
- Jonathan Holliday ("Victoria Valimir"; Transethics).  Claims to be coding a browser that would rival Safari.  All his hard effort conveniently came to naught as his hard drive died.
- John Neumann ("Chloe Sagal").  Forgot what he claimed
- Kyle Brooks.  Just claimed to be a coder.

Outside the Rat circle we have the famous Gozilla of Woman In Tech, Banana Wu; and the Grandaddy of Internet Troons, Jennifer Dianne Reitz.


----------



## Null (Feb 24, 2018)

Quoting myself:



Null said:


> This is so fucking true you have no idea. Actually, you might.
> 
> I would say the representation of transsexuals in technology _surprasses_ women. That is not bullshit. Even fucking @KatsuKitty works professionally as a developer and is now claiming to be a woman.
> 
> ...


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 24, 2018)

Eesh, maybe looking into learning php isn't the best idea...


----------



## JaneThough (Feb 24, 2018)

It’s easier on you when your tits are coming in, but that beards not going away to have a job that lets you hide in a basement


----------



## Red Hood (Feb 24, 2018)

To be perfectly honest, you can call yourself a "coder" without any real qualifications. Wrote a "Hello World" program? Congrats, coder. In my Twitter days I recall a lot of them calling themselves "engineers", too, but they seemed to spend more time bleating in 140 characters than drawing free-body diagrams. 

I think mostly it's just a bunch of hogwash intended to increase techie cred.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Feb 24, 2018)

Trans women are deeply obsessed with the Python language as it encompasses all sides of the Freudian gestalt—that which they want but cannot have—that which they have but do not want—and the reptilian _id, _ that tells them to destroy all that is unsatisfactory in their lives. Destruction brings creation.


----------



## Dysnomia (Feb 25, 2018)

Maybe because they get more accolades as a woman in tech than they would as just a generic man. But I hate it when they get accomplishments like "First woman to _____". That's taking away from the accomplishments of actual women in tech. Imagine struggling to get recognition only to have a tranny pop up and get it instead.



The Shadow said:


> To be perfectly honest, you can call yourself a "coder" without any real qualifications. Wrote a "Hello World" program? Congrats, coder. In my Twitter days I recall a lot of them calling themselves "engineers", too, but they seemed to spend more time bleating in 140 characters than drawing free-body diagrams.
> 
> I think mostly it's just a bunch of hogwash intended to increase techie cred.



You make a crappy Twine reading simulator and you are a game dev now. People might as well call themselves coders because they can change the text color on a page using CSS or HTML instead of the template menu. Yeah. Big time code master. She can even change the font size!

Being a coder has lost a lot of meaning because now everyone likes to claim they can do it for cred when they are just playing around with little things rather than spending hours upon hours writing programs.


----------



## ES 148 (Feb 25, 2018)

Developing a program, in my (limited) experience, is like being an autistic person's carer: it acts in an incredibly predictable pattern and has a massive shitfit if even the tiniest thing is out of place so you spend all your time trying to satisfy it. Then, when it looks like it's finally acting normally, it starts doing some bizarre, esoteric stuff that you have no idea how to deal with and you have to ask people on the Internet. The only difference is that the program actually does useful stuff when it's not sperging out, while the autistic person just writes code all day.

Coding, though, is looking at the algorithm you've been given by someone and then writing it out in the right language, which is actually incredibly simple in comparison when talking about major projects. Most people are unaware of this, so a troon can successfully fool people into thinking they have a worthwhile job while they are actually just a code monkey - and not even a hyper-efficient one like all those Polish people who get paid barely anything.
It doesn't really hold true for some, but I'm willing to bet at least a few 'software engineers' in the ranks of troondom are just coders with the presence of mind to make up a job title.


----------



## OwO What's This? (Feb 25, 2018)

Most people good at computering got started on them at a young age, when our brains are developing. That just happened to be overwhelmingly men due to the social norms growing up.

If you want more computer-savvy women, give girls a computer when they're 8 years old. I had unfettered access to my grandpa's computer and I was so obsessed with MSPaint he gave it to me when he got a new one. That's why I now have terminal autism.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Mar 15, 2018)

Kamen said:


> I think the better question is why are they always obsessed with Dark souls?


I'm not

Witcher is better, fight me fags.

as for why trannies are programmers I think it has to do with it being a job away from people which means less drama.

most trannies(not troons) just want to live their life and A job away from people that may potentially start shit makes it easier.


----------



## Henry Wyatt (Mar 15, 2018)

OwO What's This? said:


> Most people good at computering got started on them at a young age, when our brains are developing. That just happened to be overwhelmingly men due to the social norms growing up.
> 
> If you want more computer-savvy women, give girls a computer when they're 8 years old. I had unfettered access to my grandpa's computer and I was so obsessed with MSPaint he gave it to me when he got a new one. That's why I now have terminal autism.


Vaccines don't cause autism

MS paint does

- Activist mommy


----------



## swiv (Mar 16, 2018)

Well what do you expect? There's not many troon welders or mechanics. Like other people said earlier, being a techfag is an intellectual status symbol that paradoxically requires few qualifications, and probably tech and troonery are both rife with fatherless worms who didn't play enough sports or engage in physical labor during adolescence.


----------



## OneMillionRPM (Mar 16, 2018)

I guess that explains why there's so many of them in retro/obscure gaming circles as well. It's just like with programming, you see anyone discussing it that has a girly username or cutesy avatar and 95% of the time it's a troon.


----------



## sperginity (Mar 16, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Programming. They all seem really into it. Mainly with vidya but there are ton that just fiddle with it as a hobby.


Autism and INTJ types both make good programmers. Autists have a problem with inflexible beliefs, and also fail at conforming to social expectations like gender roles. The category trans makes them feel better to label anything that doesn't fit gender roles as they understand them. Categorizing a piece that doesn't fit is very satisfying to some of them. INTJs just think about themselves way too much. Both are not super lucky with women and so they watch a lot of porn and pick up fetishes that can eventually lead to trooning out, too. Then there's the bonus of being in a generally supportive community and being able to get affirmative action hired.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 16, 2018)

OwO What's This? said:


> If you want more computer-savvy women, give girls a computer when they're 8 years old


Nice agenda, shill.


----------



## Medicated (Mar 17, 2018)

sperginity said:


> Autism and INTJ types both make good programmers. Autists have a problem with inflexible beliefs, and also fail at conforming to social expectations like gender roles. The category trans makes them feel better to label anything that doesn't fit gender roles as they understand them. Categorizing a piece that doesn't fit is very satisfying to some of them. INTJs just think about themselves way too much. Both are not super lucky with women and so they watch a lot of porn and pick up fetishes that can eventually lead to trooning out, too. Then there's the bonus of being in a generally supportive community and being able to get affirmative action hired.



But they are shit programmers, they are hobbyists at best.

I'm going to go with the chart I saw on 4chan that one time.

>Like girls
>Buy figures of girls
>Buy bodypillow of girls
>Play as girl character in game
>RP as girl character in game
>RP as girl in RL
>Become the girl


----------



## Slap47 (Mar 19, 2018)

melty said:


> I said this in another thread about why women AREN'T as into coding.
> Autists like programming and not so much social interaction. Men are something like 4x more likely to be autistic than women. Also, trannyism is associated with autism. The link is autism. It's pretty simple.



But they're never good at it. Obviously more autism doesn't mean more coding skillz.


----------



## stares at error messages (Dec 17, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> But they're never good at it. Obviously more autism doesn't mean more coding skillz.


Autists lack theory of mind which means they are bad at abstract thought. I don't know if you're familiar with the pencil case test: it all about tracking who has what information when. Autists really struggle with doing things out of order or understanding how different inputs can produce the same output. There is probably a psychological term for it. For example it can be really dumb stuff like 1+1+1+1 can't equal 1+1+2 because it's not 1+1+1+1. (I can't think of better way to illiterate illustrate this) All the inflexibility and repetitiousness comes for this quality. It's not crazy to see that this is the product of having a malformed frontal lobe. Frontal lobe does logic, puzzles, and abstraction. (or reducing abstraction), so if that part of the brain is not working right it really fits why Autists have such particular qualities.

I have no idea why they like programming. I tend to thing it's very bazaar, especially when they keep everything in global variables and check and re-check the variables constantly when nothing has changed and there is no reason to being doing that in the program. I think YandereDev is probably autistic just by how sperg-tastic his code is. Most of his code does nothing. It just checks a bunch of conditions for no apparent reason. It's this weird trifecta:

Autists tend to act narcissistic and insist that they can't grow in there programming skill, though are demonstrably bad at it, so they refuse to improve.
Then they have obsessions like sonichu and yandere which they are also really stubborn about.
Finally they realise that they don't want to keep working on their obsessions and effectively hit a skill ceiling where they don't want to keep doing things the hard-way. At this point they still refuse to change anything and stall-out.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 17, 2020)

stares at error messages said:


> I can't think of better way to illiterate this


----------



## stares at error messages (Dec 18, 2020)

Oh, that's funny. I meant illustrate.


----------



## Caddchef (Dec 18, 2020)

Coding is trendyatm, like trooning out.


----------



## VIPPER? (Dec 25, 2020)

Coding requires almost no physical effort. Everything you do is hidden behind avatars, so furry and anime faces hide the wrinkles and dead eyes. EVERYONE is into coding, or at least wants to be because of the ebin Learn To Code memez pushed by Big Tech and world gubberments, and trannies are part of "everyone". People are promised huge wages and lots of freedom for very little effort, so it's easy to cry sexism/racism/transphobia when your weekend coding camp doesn't result in 300k starting. Everything has tl;dr Codes of Conduct and Terms of Service so there's ample opportunity to police others. A lot of troons are already computer-enslaved anime nerds who are predisposed to computer-centric jobs and hobbies anyway. There's lots of high profile tech people that don't actually do anything tech-related, but still make it look like tech is the important bit and not just where/how they invested. All that makes it pretty attractive to any modern soy-laced lad, but also to troons especially since they're usually goony netizens.



stares at error messages said:


> Autists lack theory of mind which means they are bad at abstract thought. I don't know if you're familiar with the pencil case test: it all about tracking who has what information when. Autists really struggle with doing things out of order or understanding how different inputs can produce the same output. There is probably a psychological term for it. For example it can be really dumb stuff like 1+1+1+1 can't equal 1+1+2 because it's not 1+1+1+1. (I can't think of better way to illiterate this) All the inflexibility and repetitiousness comes for this quality. It's not crazy to see that this is the product of having a malformed frontal lobe. Frontal lobe does logic, puzzles, and abstraction. (or reducing abstraction), so if that part of the brain is not working right it really fits why Autists have such particular qualities.


This is another reason they like coding but never seem to be particularly good at it. There's very little nuance to programming basic utilities, and you can get away with building basic utilities out of easily digestible bits of logic. In theory, when you're coding, if you write something, it works the same way every single time. That's more soothing and easier to get started with than any other trade where you have to deal with the wonkiness and imperfections of real materials or have to operate in team environments where people can be particularly flaky or work faster than others. Doesn't help that everything is networked, computerized, and has some proprietary app to go with it. Even to normal people, coding just looks easier and seemingly has a better RoI and RoR than anything else. To insecure autists that love routine and can't handle nuance or variation, not just how easy but _how consistent_ it looks is a massive boon. 

You can also do it completely on your own, since everyone has a computer and you can just rip shit off of StackExchange or GitHub, build it, and feel like a Rock Star Full Stack Developer because you compiled something from source but changed a few lines.

Why they become bad coders though is that they can't move past that stage and think of complex systems in terms of anything other than those basic bits, and are too sensitive to take good advice on how to get to the next level. Like the classic yanderedev style if-then chain, they know that Ifs Just Work, there's no failure to compile or crash at any point, so what's the problem? There's no concept that there must be a better way. As far as they're concerned, they're just playing with LEGO and are building a castle instead of a house so it takes a few extra bricks. But because they're already oversensitive dingbats, anyone saying "hey maybe use a switch" or "oh god what the fuck why are you storing all this character's dialogue in a logic chain as part of the loop that handles renering, why not put it in a file storing a hash map???" is just a transphobic terfy hater

Also, coding is _fucking hard_ so no wonder they're bad at it. _Everyone is bad at it_. I could write at length at how inherently difficult working with modern IT crap is compared to any "traditional" trade but tl;dr. But it does introduce a new issue that keeps them as bad coders -- it's not particularly likely that someone offering them advice is actually offering good advice. The troon making a 6000 line If-Else chain getting told to write it as a Switch instead isn't right to freak out about it, but if there's something in the back of their head going "There's no fucking difference" then they ain't wrong. What was wrong was not refactoring into some other method of checking and reacting. May as well keep it a 6000 line if-else, since it'll all compile to the same thing anyway. Even my example hash mapping solution is probably garbage someone is going to call out, themselves proposing something else that's not much faster or more maintainable, and still won't make you as much money as VVVVVV did.

Actually, writing that last bit, that might also be a piece that makes it alluring -- no matter what code you write, it's probably better than something that's actually a real and well-liked final product somewhere, so it's easy to be very self-righteous and defensive about your shit code.

On top of all that, it's also A Thing in Open Source communities to just be really haughty about being able to navigate or manipulate things that others can't or won't. It's an easy way to build a sense of self-worth, just like offered by any other field, like I said it's a hell of a lot easier to "build" something  by writing "make" in a Kali shell than to field dress a deer or design PCBs.

PS,


stares at error messages said:


> For example it can be really dumb stuff like 1+1+1+1 can't equal 1+1+2 because it's not 1+1+1+1.


I have to pick this out because this is a different issue inherent to American education. I'm not trying to start an anti-yanqui derail or anything but math in the anglosphere is taught mostly by rote memorization of tables (usually only up to 12x12, oddly) and the US goes whole hog on it thanks to Common Core and its legacy. So you end up with weirdness like people having it really well ingrained that 6x4 is not the same as 8x3, but not really having a concept of why it matters (or that it doesn't most of the time). This understanding of numbers as discrete objects made up of other discrete objects is also what gets you nonsense like "binary clocks" that are made up of columns of LEDs representing base-10 numbers


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Dec 25, 2020)

For the same reason so many of them are speedrunners: trannies have a higher than average rate of autism.








						Largest study to date confirms overlap between autism and gender diversity
					

People who do not identify with the sex they were assigned at birth are three to six times as likely to be autistic as cisgender people are.




					www.spectrumnews.org
				



https://archive.md/N9NdO


----------



## John Titor (Dec 28, 2020)

Semi-related?




These stereotypes are making way too much sense.


----------



## Aidan (Dec 28, 2020)

Speedrunners are often cheaters as well. It's all comin' together.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Dec 28, 2020)

virgin kv nerds are into both, a lot of trannies are incels who become prison gay or prison troon if you will, and programming has a lot of asocial incels who spend years secluded with little social interaction and eventually they troon


----------



## augment (Dec 28, 2020)

* Declares himself an intellectual
* Proceeds to chop dick off and dye hair a retarded color


----------



## Ahriman (Dec 28, 2020)

Slap47 said:


> But they're never good at it. Obviously more autism doesn't mean more coding skillz.


I was gonna mention this.

Troons, just like women, can't code for shit.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 28, 2020)

can you imagine them having a normal job interacting with normal people?


----------



## Rupert Bear (Dec 28, 2020)

melty said:


> Autists like programming and not so much social interaction.


Strange considering that "free open-source software" coding, which is definitely more social than proprietary, is overflowing with autists and trannies.


----------



## Montalbane (Jan 18, 2021)

Necroing the shit out of this but whatevs. 
The thing that irks me about programs or games made by trannies is how fucking god awful they become after a bit. 
Now, slight PL but I am maintenance technician so I don't know that much about coding because it never appealed to me but my hunch is that they make a decent base for their project but then start adding shit on top of it, some good most bad E. G. an fps i know that started as a cartoony call of duty clone has now become a Squad or Insurgency clone, problem is it was not built for it so it is basically unplayable because its filled to brim with shit that makes the game heavier and heavier and it does not improbe the gameplay, makes it worse actually. 
All of this without actually updating the base of the project, so just like building a house you're piling shit on top of shit until it collapses. 

Yes I am mad at the internet but its fucking frustrasting seeing good projects die like this. 
Like watching a puppy drown slowly in 2 inches of water when you can't help.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jan 22, 2021)

Rupert Bear said:


> Strange considering that "free open-source software" coding, which is definitely more social than proprietary, is overflowing with autists and trannies.


That makes sense because there's no requirement for competence, since no one has to actually buy the product. Of course the worst kind of idiots accumulate in it. It's like comparing professional authors to fan fiction and wondering why fan fiction has all the spergs.

I'm not sure how common this phenomenon actually is. I know a handful of people involved in computer science in some way or another and I've never seen a troon, or even a lolcow of any sort, in any professional capacity in any scientific field. Actual women are much more common, though it's mostly men. Perhaps it's more common in America or in certain specific companies, but the only places I've ever seen a lot of troons are certain websites with a lot of lolcows, like Reddit.


----------



## Slap47 (Jan 22, 2021)

Rupert Bear said:


> Strange considering that "free open-source software" coding, which is definitely more social than proprietary, is overflowing with autists and trannies.



I would assume they saw cool propgrammers on TV and copied that. 

Autism copying the TV is pretty common.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jan 22, 2021)

Montalbane said:


> my hunch is that they make a decent base for their project but then start adding shit on top of it


Just like they do with their gender


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jan 23, 2021)

John Titor said:


> Semi-related?
> View attachment 1813959
> These stereotypes are making way too much sense.


How many trannies are involved with the development of anticheat software? I sense a troon ouroburos happening here.


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Jan 23, 2021)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> How many trannies are involved with the development of anticheat software? I sense a troon ouroburos happening here.


Once you see the troon ouroburos, you cannot go back.
... They run in circles; like I'd imagine video games attract more spergs.

I've never had to work with a troon, but I have worked with the soy that carries that energy.
Their motivation to engage with the team for anything is praise.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (Jan 23, 2021)

If you were a trans woman, would you want a job that forced you to socialize with people that could hurt your feelings or a job that allowed you to avoid those people altogether?
In addition, would you want a job that made you look super duper smart, or a job that made you seem boring and dumb?


----------



## cybertoaster (Jan 23, 2021)

Coding is a shit job, its been propped up as cool by PR agencies hired by companies who want more people to get into this crap so they dont have to compete and pay more to get codemonkeys for their fucking retarded apps

We dont get paid as much as people think we do, and no the 5 guys you heard about in some article about silicon valley do not represent the average at all, they make easy twice as much as the rest, and 20x more than a coder in a developing nation doing the same shit

If you're really good at math you're better off going into finance, those guys make insane amounts of money for a fraction of the work than the engineer does. Also tons of gash in that industry, meanwhile here the only gash you'll see is literally gashes, take the hint


----------



## cecograph (Jan 23, 2021)

Pointless Pedant said:


> I'm not sure how common this phenomenon actually is. I know a handful of people involved in computer science in some way or another and I've never seen a troon, or even a lolcow of any sort, in any professional capacity in any scientific field.


I've known a few in real life, but what jars me is seeing a female name hitting the front page of hacker news, or becoming a prominent maintainer of some bit of infrastructure on a mailing list. It's jarring that nine times out of ten these are names of transgenders.

When I was at university, computer science was such a dickfest that it was embarrassing, so I assume the transgenderism is nature's very desperate attempt at striking a balance.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jan 23, 2021)

Andy Bandy Man said:


> Once you see the troon ouroburos, you cannot go back.
> ... They run in circles; like I'd imagine video games attract more spergs.
> 
> I've never had to work with a troon, but I have worked with the soy that carries that energy.
> Their motivation to engage with the team for anything is praise.


What is the troon ouroburos?


----------



## shitpuppy (Jan 23, 2021)

trannies make it actually really hard for women to see how many women is actually into STEM because they usually count trannies in. I personally know only one real woman who is into programming and hacking electronics, the rest are trannies who will chase you into installing arch Linux


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Jan 23, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> What is the troon ouroburos?





Maurice Caine said:


> What is the troon ouroburos?


Well, if an ouroburos is the symbol of a snake eating it's own tail, I think you should be able to extrapolate.


----------



## Maurice Caine (Jan 23, 2021)

Andy Bandy Man said:


> Well, if an ouroburos is the symbol of a snake eating it's own tail, I think you should be able to extrapolate.


Elaborate. I want a more... punchy explanation.


----------



## Andy Bandy Man (Jan 23, 2021)

Maurice Caine said:


> Elaborate. I want a more... punchy explanation.


Well, in this metaphor, the head is unchanged, but the tail is instead their assigned at birth genitalia


----------



## queerape (Jan 23, 2021)

I actually asked this question myself, and I think it has to do with how computer science is a traditionally masculine field that doesnt require one to actually use physical strength, so if you want to stay in the closet but not have to roid out and become a total Chad you can go into coding, and then when the time comes you can transition w/o having to demasc too much.


----------



## Pointless Pedant (Jan 24, 2021)

queerape said:


> I actually asked this question myself, and I think it has to do with how computer science is a traditionally masculine field that doesnt require one to actually use physical strength, so if you want to stay in the closet but not have to roid out and become a total Chad you can go into coding, and then when the time comes you can transition w/o having to demasc too much.


You are aware there are other options than trooning out or taking steroids, right? What a ghastly false dichotomy.

Not pumping yourself full of drugs is the other option.


----------



## butth3ad (Dec 16, 2021)

Andy Bandy Man said:


> Well, if an ouroburos is the symbol of a snake eating it's own tail, I think you should be able to extrapolate.


My definition is better.


----------

